# T/C Hawken



## Lorren68 (Mar 28, 2012)

I finally managed to figure out a load combo that works well.   75 grains of FFFg Goex, .020 ticking from wal mart lubed with ballistol/water mix and air dried, .490 round ball.   This is a 4 shot group at 50 yards using an improvised rest.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Mar 28, 2012)

Need to change your sights! Shots seems a bit high.


----------



## jkoch (Mar 28, 2012)

Great group.


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 28, 2012)

jkoch said:


> Great group.



Thanks.  I plan on working on it some more at 100 yards.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 28, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> I finally managed to figure out a load combo that works well.   75 grains of FFFg Goex, .020 ticking from wal mart lubed with ballistol/water mix and air dried, .490 round ball.   This is a 4 shot group at 50 yards using an improvised rest.



You're coming along fine! You've got blackpowder fever to the epidemic stage. That's a fine group,keep it up.


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 28, 2012)

Great grouping buddy!


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 28, 2012)

fishfryer said:


> You're coming along fine! You've got blackpowder fever to the epidemic stage. That's a fine group,keep it up.



Aint it the truth, I cant go a month without a range session.  I need to get back up to Guns Of Yesteryear and pick up some more caps and balls before my next session.


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice group! Got to love that T/C Hawken. I shoot a similar setup in mine. I'm also getting good results with 55 gr of ff at 25-50yds.


----------



## SgtPat (Apr 2, 2012)

Is your T/C an old 1 in 60" twist or the new 1 in 48"?


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 2, 2012)

SgtPat said:


> Is your T/C an old 1 in 60" twist or the new 1 in 48"?



Mine is a 1 in 48 twist.  I tried numerous patch/ball/lube combos util I found this one.  I also discovered that my barrel wedge was not tight, and was allowing the barrel to shift.  I will be trying for an easier loading combo on my next range session now that I have fixed the barrel shift problem.

Thanks to everyone for the kudos on my group!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 2, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> Mine is a 1 in 48 twist.  I tried numerous patch/ball/lube combos util I found this one.  I also discovered that my barrel wedge was not tight, and was allowing the barrel to shift.  I will be trying for an easier loading combo on my next range session now that I have fixed the barrel shift problem.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the kudos on my group!



Be careful with "easier loading combo".....Loose ball/patch combos can allow blow by and decrease accuracy.....
Looks like you found a great combination and I would
stick with it.....


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't want to make loading so easy it hurts accuracy BUT you can solve a blowby issue with an over powder card/wad.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 2, 2012)

I know about blow by, I always recover and read my patches on a new load.  The load I shot the group with "aint going nowhere".  I have all the data written down.  Now that I discovered the barrel wedge issue(I discovered it before I shot this group) I can return to testing(as soon as I pick up more caps and balls) I will record all data from my test sessions to save for refrence.   Thanks TV Racin Fan, and 7Mag hunter that is some good advice.


----------



## R1150R (Apr 22, 2012)

How do you tell which twist you have?
I bought my T/C Hawken (.54 cal.) in the late 80's and always assumed it was 1 in 48".
I later bought their "Round Ball Bbl." which is 1 in 66", I think, but don't use it due to its weight.


SgtPat said:


> Is your T/C an old 1 in 60" twist or the new 1 in 48"?


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 22, 2012)

R1150R said:


> How do you tell which twist you have?I bought my T/C Hawken (.54 cal.) in the late 80's and always assumed it was 1 in 48".
> I later bought their "Round Ball Bbl." which is 1 in 66", I think, but don't use it due to its weight.



Place a tight fitting jag/patch combo on your rod and push it down the barrel until it rests on the breech face, mark the rod where it is even with the barrel, now pull the rod up until it rotates 1/4 turn, measure the distance from the mark you made when the rod was seated on the breach to the barrel, multiply by 4.   This will equal how many inches it would have to travel to make a complete revolution.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 22, 2012)

I think many people make to much out of twist rate on a black powder firearm.  I have a pistol I am converting to flintlock. I have a spare 1-48 twisted rifle barrel I intend to cut down to like 16 inches or so to make a sort of Contenderish thing. Several people told me that a 1-48 twist would be far to slow for a handgun. However a very well respected custom black powder firearm builder tells me that I am should go for it. He uses 1-48 twisted barrels for his handguns. In fact he claims that the original Hawkens were 1-48 twisted. And they were well know for their accuracy both with round ball and conicals.

IF the load is correct your 1-48 rifle will be as accurate as anything according to those who know far more than I do. 

Even tho a 1-60 or so barrel isn't supposed to be accurate with a conial type projectile you never know how your rifle will shoot unless you try.


----------



## Redleaf (Apr 24, 2012)

whut tvfan sed,    twist aint all that important if everything else is right.


----------

